
A Horror Story: How Private Equity Vampires Are Killing Everything - howard941
https://www.thenation.com/article/private-equity-deadspin/
======
samirillian
Great podcast episode on the Deadspin thing and its relation to private
equity.

[https://soundcloud.com/chapo-trap-house/364-human-
deadspinal...](https://soundcloud.com/chapo-trap-house/364-human-
deadspinality-project-feat-david-roth-11419)

------
fulafel
As a non-native speaker the word equity has always been a little puzzling.

According to the first meanings defined by dictionary.com this article might
be about characteristically private but virtuous vampires:

"noun, plural eq·ui·ties.

(1) the quality of being fair or impartial; fairness; impartiality: the equity
of Solomon.

(2) something that is fair and just: the equities of our criminal-justice
system."

~~~
chongli
Equity in the private equity sense refers to the financial term equity [1]. It
should be contrasted with public equity, which is equity that is listed on an
index which allows it to be purchased on the open market.

[1] Definition of equity

2a : the money value of a property or of an interest in a property in excess
of claims or liens against it

b : the common stock of a corporation

c : a risk interest or ownership right in property

d : a right, claim, or interest existing or valid in equity

------
mac01021
This was too full of rambling about actual vampires (hungarian legends and the
like) and about the poor fashion sense of the newly rich, that you'll have to
read at great length and with great focus in order to figure out if the
article contains anything substantive about current events or current
socioeconomic phenomena.

That's something I'm not willing to do.

~~~
ksynwa
That's only the first two paragraphs if you'd like to skip it.

------
RandomInteger4
So private equity buys a sports publication and see that they're not
publishing anything related to sports, so they tell them "hey, please publish
sports related articles" whereby the staff whines, quits, and is replaced? And
this is a bad thing, how?

~~~
strangecasts
"[...] According to [Deadspin's] analytics department, since the start of the
year, non-sports posts have on average double the traffic of sports posts."

\-
[https://twitter.com/barry/status/1189942493355347973](https://twitter.com/barry/status/1189942493355347973)

